# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  HD 3650 и телевизор

## Gerain

Решил подключить телевизор к компу, кинул провод, захожу в CCC при по пытке дублировать монитор выдает ошибку. Как решить проблему? Стоит Windows 7, дрова новые скачал.

----------

